# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Please Identify this MORPH

## bpreptiles

Does anyone think these look like a clown?Thanks in advance......BP

----------


## angllady2

No clown there, sorry.  Not even close.

Very nice black back normal, which may or may not be genetic.

Gale

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## Zombie

> No clown there, sorry.  Not even close.
> 
> Very nice black back normal, which may or may not be genetic.
> 
> Gale


X2, not clowns. Is it supposed to be clown or het clown?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

> No clown there, sorry.  Not even close.


 x3

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## Slim

Jumping on the train, no Clown, but nice Normals.  What is that in the tub under the one on the right?

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## bpreptiles

Thanks thats what I thought a friend of mine is selling and swears they are clowns,so i figured I'd post a pic and get some other opinions.............Thanks again..............BP

----------


## King's Royal Pythons

> Thanks thats what I thought a friend of mine is selling and swears they are clowns,so i figured I'd post a pic and get some other opinions.............Thanks again..............BP


Just have your friend do a google image search for clown ball python; he should be able to tell the difference instantly.

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Jumping on the train, no Clown, but nice Normals.  What is that in the tub under the one on the right?


looks like old shed to me 

And no those def arent clowns. Maybe he meant het clowns?

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> Thanks thats what I thought a friend of mine is selling and swears they are clowns,so i figured I'd post a pic and get some other opinions.............Thanks again..............BP


Keep in mind that when people are saying maybe they're "het clowns", its not because they LOOK like "het clowns", but are just suggesting that maybe he meant they were het flor clown, and not actual clowns

Just trying to avoid a situation where you tell your friend that everyone is saying theyre "het clowns", then your buddy goes and sells them as such when they're just normals. Good looking normals  :Smile: .

----------

bpreptiles (03-24-2012)

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

This is a Clown, for comparison.

----------

_angllady2_ (03-24-2012),bpreptiles (03-24-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-24-2012)

----------


## mattchibi

Not clowns but cool black dorsal patterns tho!  I like  :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Definitely not clowns, but very nice normals! Did someone tell you they were clowns, or het clowns? A lot of new people to the hobby hear het clown, and think the snake is an actual clown. Genetics can be very confusing at first, but will practice and research you'll catch on pretty darn quick!

----------


## rabernet

Your friend would have paid BIG money for them if they were clowns.

----------

